

Lennart Poettering's Linus Torvalds Rant - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/lennart-poetterings-linus-torvalds-rant-7000034384/

======
angersock
How many man-hours have been wasted collectively by people trying to get
PulseAudio to work? How many more hours are going to be spent dealing with
systemd-related problems? What is the cost for backdooring such a dependency
into so many major distributions?

Poettering shouldn't be surprised he's getting such resistance--he doesn't
seem to be undertaking projects that make friends.

